# Can you edit our family photo to look like an 1800s frontier/pioneer photo?



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

If you can help, please let me know. I will send you the hi-res version. We can make it black and white, but don't have the ability to add in the worn/rugged/aged look to it. I'd like to get this printed and framed for my office. It's not the best pic of us, but out of the 10-15 we took, this is the best one. It was taken in Independence, MO at the very start of the Oregon Trail. This was outside the museum that marks the location where the wagons would meet and head out to OR. We moved from VA to OR in 2009 and love the history of the trail.

Notice how Kaulini isn't even looking at the camera, and how the sun made the photo very bright/white. O well, I still love the pic, and would love to see it with the effects added to make it look like it was taken in the 1840s. Here's the pic of us, followed by some samples of what I hope you can help make it look like.


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

change the coloring to sepia...that's a start. there's a website called fotoflexer that allows you to play with the pixels to blur it a bit and change it to "old photo" you can test the options on one of their photos before you upload your own. i think it would be what you are looking for


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

You can send it to me, and I will play with it... I'm not an expert in Photoshop, but I can probably create the effect you're looking for. [email protected]


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Don't know how to help sorry-but neat pic!


----------



## JPrice (Feb 19, 2011)

played around with it real quick


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Something like this?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

This is jprices enlarged, it's a bit different.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

No matter what I tried, it got blurry. I'm sure someone else will come up with something better.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Well a giveaway of the times is the nylon shorts 

Cute family picture.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Here's my go at it...


----------



## RoseRegn (Feb 17, 2010)

Here's my attempt. Probably went a bit too heavy with the "damage" marks. :blush:


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Here's some different attempts... I used this website Select a photo effect or try goodies application


----------



## Sue Smart (Jul 12, 2002)




----------



## Greydusk (Mar 26, 2010)

If you edit in photobucket it's super easy. This took like, 1 minute or less.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

cta said:


> change the coloring to sepia...that's a start. there's a website called fotoflexer that allows you to play with the pixels to blur it a bit and change it to "old photo" you can test the options on one of their photos before you upload your own. i think it would be what you are looking for


I'll check that site. Thanks for the info and help!


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

You ever notice how everyone in those old photos always look so pissed off? Wonder why. Lack of a quality toilet tissue maybe?


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

The male needs to find a pair of overalls and lose the shirt and shorts. The shorts are a dead give away, 2000ish all the way. With his clothes the photo well never look old.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Ok, the real give away is the GSD. They didn't exist in the 1840s LOL.

Annette


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

RazinKain said:


> You ever notice how everyone in those old photos always look so pissed off? Wonder why. Lack of a quality toilet tissue maybe?


Haha that would make me mad!! 
Or the fact that you had to sit still while the image processed...


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Probably looked pissed because of having to maintain the stance for the length of time to take a picture! I think thats why no one ever tried smiling back then. 

Download gimp! You can do nearly everything photoshop does but its free software. So I'd download gimp and start playing around! There are also tutorials all over if there's a specific affect you want and need to know how to do it with gimp.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Freestep said:


> You can send it to me, and I will play with it... I'm not an expert in Photoshop, but I can probably create the effect you're looking for. [email protected]


I'll send you the hi-res as soon as I can. Thanks for helping!

Edit: I didn't notice that you already posted a pic. Oops!


----------

